# Golden Retriever Rescue Sites



## Walia (Apr 11, 2005)

So far I found only this forum and one more site (http://www.ygrr.org/) which handle golden retriever rescue issues.
YGRR seems to be there for a while now.


----------



## Ina (Apr 10, 2005)

*Golden Retriever Rescue Contacts - United States*

I had a list of Golden Retriever Rescue Contacts (United States) saved on my computer as a text file, but when I tried to paste it into this forum it complained about its size and wouldn't work. 

So, I tried to attach the file as a txt document, well that wouldn't work either.

So I zipped it and tried it again. Yup, this time it worked  

I'll post the list for Canada in my next message.

Ina


----------



## Ina (Apr 10, 2005)

*Golden Retriever Rescue Contacts (Canada)*

*Golden Retriever Rescue Contacts for Canada:*

Canadian Golden Retriever Adoption Service Inc.
"GOLDEN RESCUE"
5694-4 Hwy 7 East, Box 162
Markham, Ontario, Canada L3P 1B4
Tel: (416) 657-2445
Web Page: http://www.golden-rescue.net

Golden Rescue of Alberta
c/o Golden Retriever Club of Alberta
Rescue Coordinator
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.grcab.com

Golden Rescue of Manitoba
Daryl Driver - (204) 663-0833
Annice Baraschuk - (204) 757-2368

Secours Golden Retriever Rescue Québec
Mme Clorinda DiTommaso
514-458-0562 (evenings)
E-Mail: Nicole Lavoie - [email protected]
WWW Page: http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Hills/5005/

Golden Retriever Club of British Columbia
Rescue & Adult Placement Program
c/o Caron To
email: [email protected]
Web Page: http://www.grcbc.org

Golden Retriever Club of Newfoundland
c/o Alan Thorne, Club Secretary
32 Gambier Street
St. John's, NF
Canada A1B 3G4
(709) 726 4206
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Leena G (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Ina,

I've seen this list already (somewhere on the net) but your text file is much better and more compact version. 

Good job.

Leena


----------



## Cellia (Apr 15, 2005)

Great job putting it together Ina.
Cellia


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

When I click on the link,I get a bunch of stuff flashing on my screen,very fast.I have to use the excape button to get rid of it.
Shane


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That link is opening as a new window (I just tested it). Seems you have some popup blocker.
Btw. you know why I am up at 2.40AM? 
Ask our pups


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Good thing it's Friday. Maybe now you guys can finally get some sleep. They should offer puppy leave, like maternity leave.

Since it's 1 human year to 7 dog years and we are able to take off 1 year for maternity leave in Ontario, then by rights, puppy owners should be entitled to 1/7 of one year paid leave. That works out to 7 weeks (52 weeks / 7).

Can you tell that I have way too much time on my hands?!?!?!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

For what it's worth I fully agree and support this idea.


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Great. We should start a lobby group and take this to parliament.  

I somehow doubt this would go over very well. Not even an option. Totally unfair!

Have a great rest of the day.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Well I am sure I can't take maternity leave from work, but I know of cases where dogs do go on maternity leave.
There was a case when in Richland County Sheriff's Department, one of their dogs had to leave less than a month after she started her job. She delivered 10 puppies 
It was on the news 
Joe


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

*Let's do it!*

GREAT IDEA!!! LET'S LOBBY.

And yes, you have way toooo much time on your hands...  Bon. But that would be just so amazing if we could stay those 7 weeks at home - we'd take them outside all the time, teach them stuff and PLAY!  
The new parents would have much less work with house training and training in general, I think. You'd like that Bon, wouldn't you?  

V.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Again, the very same thing. 
2.30AM, 4AM, 5.40AM - I am so wasted. It's 5.55AM and I somehow made them quite and to fall a sleep. Now, I can't sleep. Thinking of driving to Tim Horton or Timoties to get a gallon of their strongest coffee.


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Poor poor Joe!  

Hopefully, this won't go on for much longer. They're really wearing you out, huh? Was Vierka able to sleep through it all or was she up with you too?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that tonight goes better. It's amazing that Kia has no interest in them when they're like that.

Soon enough, they'll be off to their permanent homes and you'll either forget all about this or miss it and wish they were back!!!

Take it easy and try to get some sleep,
Bon


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Bon,
it's 11.30PM and we just came from outside with them, hoping to make them so tired they would sleep the rest of the night. I hope this will work.
Joe


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

My fingers are crossed for you guys! 


I'm writing you a private message. You should get it soon.

Bon


----------



## jim book (May 2, 2005)

hi. i hear there is one in oakvllie ont. canada. that,s all i know


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

*Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue*

Here is the website of our rescue in Northwest Florida...
Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue
www.ecgrr.com 
Please visit our site and see what you think. Nicole


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Nicole,Welcome to the pack,I'm a regular vistor to your site,it's great!
Thanks for posting the link.
Shane


----------

